# lift kit



## duals brutes (Sep 6, 2009)

I have a 06 750 brute if I install a lift kit do I have to go with after market wheels or wheel spacers or can I stay stock. Running 27 inch swamp lites right now


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

how wide are they in the rear?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You should be fine keeping stock wheels.
You don't really have to worry about width with 27's


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

you still may want to make it wider though cuz with the lift it gets kinda top heavy. but i dont like hill anyway. i put some spacers on and now it feels very stable.


----------



## duals brutes (Sep 6, 2009)

tires are 12" wide worried about rubbing gas tank


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You shouldnt rub w/ 27's.


----------



## rhelms (Sep 18, 2009)

My 27 x 12s rub the gas tank with stock wheels and no lift, spacers are not a bad idea.


----------

